# under eye bags & straight hair?



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya folks

wonder if any of you lovelies can recommend any make up/creams for under eye bags??  i have just stopped wearing my specs and started wearing the 24 hour contacts - where have these bags came from?!?!? any suggestions how i can cover 'em up?

also.....anyone recommend a good hair straightener cream/relaxing cream/spray etc?  i have a 'kink' in my hair and am desperately looking for some (cheap) hair producs.

thank you all x x x x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, for straight hair i use  GHD'S and the Trevor Sorbie straightening addict range, they have shampoo, conditioner, blowdrying spray, straighning balm etc. Sometimes i use the ghd shampoo and conditioner

Not sure about under the eyes as i find concealer sometimes makes things worse, ive got a product from Benefit, cant remember the name but its a brightening cream or something, oh la lift or something, you could give it a try, i use it sometimes but not sure if it makes much difference lol


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i use GHD's and the GHD straighening spray

Not sure about the bags under the eyes I use Clarins eye cream, and also tried the Garnier eye roller thing. plus concealer, maybe go to a make up counter and ask for advice as they use different skin tones to blend in with you
L x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you both......... i may go shopping after work!  

have a good day xx x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm sure someone mentioned an eye cream that was in stock at Aldi recently but can't remember the name of it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Vo5 do a pre straighting spray and it works on my kinky hair!  also I think tresme ? do a nice serum for after
( SIL uses it )

as to eye cream sorry cant help - just drink more water


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah there was a thread saying that aldi moisturisers were better than the expensive ones, my mum uses this and also agrees. I wonder if its just the anti aging range that is better or the normal range as well? Their  concealer got good reviews on here, its the same as YSL eclate touch so im going to try it next time im in aldi


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks folks.  gives me a few ideas  

x x x


----------

